# Triggering a 600EX-RT off camera



## jeremiebatt (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello!


I just bought a flash 600EX-RT. 
I used to work with third party flash (Lumopro LP-160), so it's a really big change for me.


I just have a question regarding the way I can use my new fash: how to use it off-camera?


I have a 5DMII, do I have an other choice than buying the expensive trigger from Canon? Is there a chance to use my trigger (thiird party) flash wave 3? FlashWave III 2.4GHz wireless trigger review | Lighting Rumours


What are my options?


thanks!
Jeremie


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 18, 2012)

600 EX-RT has an internal radio trigger.  You have to buy more units if you want to do off camera flash.  But 600EX RT wont function 100% with cameras pre 2012.  You need 5DIII or 1DX to get the full function.  The grouping I dont think will work with 5DII.

What awesome about these units is that you dont have to mess with transmitter and receiver.  AND you are able to do hyper sync!  On the top of that it can do ALL TTL off camera flashes, 2nd curtain, grouping etc, ratio etc.  It is pretty awesome.  Hopefully soon I can afford 4 or 5 of these after I buy my 5DIII.


----------



## jeremiebatt (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for your answer!

I read that if I use the canon remote ST-E3-RT with radio trigger, I won't be able to do high speed sync with my MII. Only with optical trigger. 

- I buy a second 600EX-RT to keep on camera to trigger the other one off camera (but is it possible to trigger it without strating the flash on camera for example?)
- I buy the ST-E3-RT but I won't be able to do HSS photo?

Is there any chance to trigger my 600EX-RT via optical with my Lumopro flash? I can trigger my Lumopro with my 600EX, why not both ways?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeremie, I am not sure about triggering with lumopro flash.  I assume so.  Yes you can make the one on your camera not shooting or if you are lazy to turn it off, you an just make the ratio really small.  Anyway, the 600EX-RT is starting to be popular among wedding photographers because less things attached to the camera and the flash.  The ability to control the power and grouping from your camera is a big plus too.  But personally if you just shooting with ONE off camera flash and no on camera flash, it is a little expensive way to do it.  All you need is a cheap trigger.  Adjusting 1 flash is not that hard.  Now if you have several around a room, 600 RT is the way to go.  Make everything TTL and your exposure is almost perfect everytime except when you backlit the shot with a flash.  You have to mess with the ratio because the backlit shot will mess up your ETTL reading a bit.


----------

